# Meet my kitty... Dexter!



## master_splinter (Jul 31, 2005)

Aha... Okay, so this is my cat Dexter. He's a purebred persian.  He was born in Feb of 2005.








Sleepin' away. He's my cute baby boy.








He looks so cocky... persians really are, though.
















He looks so chubby... but he's so skinny.

OMGZ BABY PICTURES!








He looks SOOO chubby!

















And the kicker...









Okay, I'm done for now.. haha.


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

He's soooo cute!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I agree, very cute. I want to pick up your kitty and snuggle


----------



## Pepper Girl (Jan 5, 2005)

OMG...He's such a cutie. Those baby pictures are too much! :love2


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Awww he is a cutie pie!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Pepper Girl said:


> OMG...He's such a cutie. Those baby pictures are too much! :love2


I agree totally. I could OD on the cuteness. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , you're kitty looks so different when he grew up. Does he have some cornish rex or something in him? He's got that curly hair going on! :wink:


----------



## master_splinter (Jul 31, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> Wow 8O , you're kitty looks so different when he grew up. Does he have some cornish rex or something in him? He's got that curly hair going on! :wink:



Nope, I believe he's purebred... I got him from my friend (after a couple months of begging him to give me a kitty, haha) & he breeds persians.

He just hasn't been brushed in a long time, maybe thats it. 

& his eyes went from like... bright bright blue to a pretty brown color.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

awww...i love his kitty photos....so cute


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

:lol: i was like "*** I KNOW THAT CAT! WHERE HAVE I SEEN IT BEFORE" then I remembered haha

I'm so glad you came over here kayla  

I knew everyone would love him.


----------



## master_splinter (Jul 31, 2005)

reeeeka said:


> :lol: i was like *** I KNOW THAT CAT! WHERE HAVE I SEEN IT BEFORE" then I remembered haha
> 
> I'm so glad you came over here kayla
> 
> I knew everyone would love him.


hehe.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a sweetie! my 3 send head butts


----------



## naznaz (Oct 31, 2005)

Your cat is soo sweet. Oh I'm getting jealous


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

purty kitty :lol:


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hehe, so cute...I want to pick him up and rub my face into his fur.


----------

